# A month of grub in a 50 cal can!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Well,if you just eat one meal a day.

4 bags of rice,three bags of navy beans,one sack of pinto beans and a bottle of beef bullion cubes,cost including can,15$!

there's a bit of room left for a spoon or two...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

How big are the bags of rice and beans? 

Sounds like a quick and easy supply set-up!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm lucky to find an empty ammo can for $10-$15 around here.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> How big are the bags of rice and beans?
> 
> Sounds like a quick and easy supply set-up!


*Scratches head*

Well lets see,if I mix half a bag of rice with 3/4 bag of beans and add one ham hock,me and the kid eat three days.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Magus said:


> *Scratches head*
> 
> Well lets see,if I mix half a bag of rice with 3/4 bag of beans and add one ham hock,me and the kid eat three days.


Mmmm, sounds tasty!

All those beans...how good is the ventilation in your BOL?

:lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

Magus said:


> *Scratches head*
> 
> Well lets see,if I mix half a bag of rice with 3/4 bag of beans and add one ham hock,me and the kid eat three days.


Will the pig fit into the ammo can? (Just kidding !  )

Seems like a reasonable amount to store in a small tote bag, or similar sized plastic container.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

If you want to see how much things have changed, try filling a .50 Ammo can with boxes of ammo, especially brass cased 5.56 mm. Man, that's now very expensive.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> Mmmm, sounds tasty!
> 
> All those beans...how good is the ventilation in your BOL?
> 
> :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


None whatsoever.


----------

